# For anyone in New York, with any type of animal:



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

https://legiscan.com/NY/bill/A01006/2015

Ang


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

the grammar often sucks on the WDF, but when a state legislator screws it up it is REALLY stupid ](*,)](*,)

quote : "in relation to the
tethering of dogs or animals" .....unquote

- since when are dogs NOT animals ????

proposed last January ... nothing since then ????

could be a money maker tho .... wouldn't even need to go house to house. just bust all the vet clinics and shelters every night //rotflmao//


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Boarding stables for horses too. Imagine requiring a space 4x the body length and height of a horse to be stabled overnight? Even a dog, forget crates, 4x the body length is going to be larger than most kennel runs.

If it passes it also doesn't make any exceptions for transporting, so if you drive after 7PM with your dog crated you'd be in violation, or trailer your horse, cattle, etc. No exceptions for working dogs either, so any Police K9 riding in the rear of the cruiser after 7 would be in violation. 

Well thought out by AR, not so well thought out by anyone else.

I just heard that they're trying to push it through, so thought I'd pass it on.

Ang


----------

